# Interest group forums > Book Forum > [Article] Book review: Advertising and sales promotion by Ludi Koekemoer

## Jimmycolberg

Advances in technology and the change in customer profiles have changed advertising and sales as they have traditionally been conceived, forever. Marketers need to adapt their advertising and sales approaches in order to reach their rapidly changing market and keep up with their clients and customers. Advertising and sales promotion focuses on the main advertising media and sales approaches and the impact these have on the demands and pace of effective, persuasive communication in the current digital age.

----------


## adrianh

Yes...and?

----------


## Jimmycolberg

Hi Adrian, I was reviewing one of my favourite books. You should read the book.

----------


## adrianh

I am still somewhat unclear about the point that you are trying to make in the initial post because of your extreme use of "elevator speak"

The message seems to be "Things change, adapt"

----------


## Jimmycolberg

Well Adrian get the book so you can have a clearer picture what is it all about.

----------


## adrianh

No. Your explanation does exactly the opposite of providing a clearer picture of what the book is about. A clear picture is one where the object is in sharp and simple focus. I prefer to read books with few adjectives.

----------


## HR Solutions

Saying a whole load of nothing !

You shouldn't have to get the book to understand ..... Surely a person should be able to read the review and then decide whether they might like the book or not ?

----------


## Jimmycolberg

The title of the book is self explanatory, no need to go any further. The review is clear and you should get the picture what the book is all about. If you are into advertising and sales, then this book should be of interest to any person who needs to understand the field.

----------


## adrianh

> The title of the book is self explanatory, no need to go any further. The review is clear and you should get the picture what the book is all about. If you are into advertising and sales, then this book should be of interest to any person who needs to understand the field.


The review is far from clear, my translation of the review is clear.

----------


## Dave A

To my mind, the op does nothing to promote the book. In fact, quite the opposite.

You say -




> Marketers need to adapt their advertising and sales approaches in order to reach their rapidly changing market and keep up with their clients and customers. Advertising and sales promotion focuses on the main advertising media and sales approaches and the impact these have on the demands and pace of effective, persuasive communication in the current digital age.


Has your style adapted to the current digital age?
Based on this, quite clearly not. 
Which can only mean reading the book proved totally ineffective.

So I am properly underwhelmed.

----------


## HR Solutions

> The title of the book is self explanatory, no need to go any further. The review is clear and you should get the picture what the book is all about. If you are into advertising and sales, then this book should be of interest to any person who needs to understand the field.


No it is not ! And the review says nothing ! 
Based on your book review I would never buy it, because it doesn't tell me anything ........ Maybe Im just dof and you are way above my intellectual level....lol or not

----------


## Carnell454

The review might be short but I totally get the picture. I'll definitely consider buying the book.

----------


## adrianh

> The review might be short but I totally get the picture. I'll definitely consider buying the book.


The review is everything but short.

----------

